# URGENT..Release of WA State Sponsorship



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am a Permanent Resident of Australia, living in Western Australia on a 190 WA state sponsorship visa. I have been here for past 4 to 5 months but am unable to find a job for which I have been sponsored. I would intend to get released from the WA state sponsorship as soon as possible and work in another Australian state wherever I can get a suitable job opportunity.

Please help me understand the exact procedure to release the state sponsorship.

Please guide friends....Its URGENT!!!!!

Thanks & Regards,
Neeta


----------



## dzidoczek (Jan 8, 2014)

What kind of job are you looking for ?


----------



## QueZee (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Neeta,

I might be in a similar situation in a few months time. Did you get any advice on this from anyone on this forum or otherwise? Please share the details of the procedures etc. Best regards



neeta.k156 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a Permanent Resident of Australia, living in Western Australia on a 190 WA state sponsorship visa. I have been here for past 4 to 5 months but am unable to find a job for which I have been sponsored. I would intend to get released from the WA state sponsorship as soon as possible and work in another Australian state wherever I can get a suitable job opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------

